# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Viveros e Invernaderos  Venta de Plantulas de blueberry o arándanos in vitro

## gjaram

Gloria Jara. Chile.Temas similares: Manual de Producción de Plántulas en Vivero (USAID) Plantulas y Plantones de Granadilla Colomabiana Artículo: Senasa estableció requisitos fitosanitarios para importación de plántulas de tomate de Chile Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para importación de plántulas de banano ecuatoriano Venta de Plantulas de blueberry o arándanos in vitro

----------


## Adrian Silva

Estimada Srta.( a) Gloria
Nos  gustaría saber  el  valor de  la plántula  puesta   acá  en Perú  (  Paita) , estamos  muy  interesados en hacer una  "piloto"  experimental en la  sierra  Piurana, para  lo  cual  necesitamos  del  valor  para  adquirir 1000 plantas.
Saludos  cordiales
Adrian Silva Rojas Adrian.silva@ngp.com.pe

----------


## miguelitz25

Sí necesitan instrumentos de medición como los PH Metros y Refractometros, estaremos gustosos de enviarles nuestra cotizacion. 
Saludos

----------


## jd.m_perez

hola disculpa estoy interesado en conseguir plantones de arnadano porfavor quisiera obtener mas información y su ubicación para  el trnasporte del planton porfavor enviarlo a jd.m_perez@hotmail.com

----------


## Cali Gonzalez

buenas noches 
tiene todavia los PH metros y los refractometros ? por favor ofrecer al caligm@gmx.de

----------


## Mario Rojas

Estimada Gloria. Me gustaría saber el valor de la plántula puesta aaqui en Perú (ICA) , estamos muy interesados en hacer una "piloto" experimental en la sierra PERUANA, para lo cual necesitamos del valor para adquirir 6000. Saludos cordiales Mario Rojas sx8necam@gmail.com

----------

